# Rookie here, let me get this straight



## shopteacher (Dec 9, 2004)

If I understand you all correctly, you are very opposed to Hondas. Could someone tell me why? I have always been under the impression they are a close tolerance engine that will run a long time, but hard to repair.
Take it easy on the new guy.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

shopteacher said:


> I have always been under the impression they are a close tolerance engine that will run a long time, but hard to repair.
> Take it easy on the new guy.


This use to be true about 10-15 years ago when Honda was more concerned about quality and less about making money. Since that time, Honda has started cutting as many corners as possible to cut their costs without lowering cost to the consumer. Just as an example, they no longer use crankcase gaskets or valve cover gaskets to seal their engines (anyone who has had a Honda with an oil leak knows exactly what I'm talking about). Instead, they use "Honda Bond" which, in my opinion, isn't worth a crap. In my experience, just regular Permatex gasket maker holds up better than the Honda Bond and costs about 75% less. 

Another problem I see alot with the Hondas is in the carb. They no longer have adjustments on them because of EPA regulations, but Honda apparently hasn't taken the time to tune the carbs properly. Most of the newer ones I see have a problem with burning rich all the time so they are prone to fouling plugs.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i like them never had a problem with one have owned several ,,, worked on many .


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you think t hese are bad wait till you see what is coming out from briggs / 6 hp


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol try the gcv series now, try a 80's model gxv series
big difference in quality


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hey scrench what 6hp briggs. i own one a 6.0 quantum, runs like new and i've used it for a couple years now starts first pull and its got well over 500 hours on it. but yeah hondas now are not as good quality as the old ones


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

just look in got another freebie thread by bbnissan and take a glance at my noma. been through heck and well no rebuild or nothing done to the engine but my usual carb adjustments and cleaning the head valves and piston and well runs like new.
matter of fact all of my briggs look like new and run like new. and the only one i paid for was my 6.0hp briggs on my craftsman. and thats a first pull starting engine.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bugman said:


> hey scrench what 6hp briggs. i own one a 6.0 quantum, runs like new and i've used it for a couple years now starts first pull and its got well over 500 hours on it. but yeah hondas now are not as good quality as the old ones


heard that briggs bought a bunch of land in china and are going to come out with a new style engine going to put on a push mower and sell for 79 bucks ,,, throw away push mower , why fix it when you can buy a new one . some day the small engine shops will be few and far between ,


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

shopteacher said:


> If I understand you all correctly, you are very opposed to Hondas. Could someone tell me why? I have always been under the impression they are a close tolerance engine that will run a long time, but hard to repair.
> Take it easy on the new guy.


nothing hard @ all about them ,, you want to talk tricky do an old kohler with counter balances , i think honda makes a good engine ,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ouch, won't see me buying em. must be just worth the engine. whats it gonna be called or do you know or not. need to tell everyone not to buy it. plus no people like us will be still in buisness. because well after a while they'll get tired of buying new ones.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bugman said:


> ouch, won't see me buying em. must be just worth the engine. whats it gonna be called or do you know or not. need to tell everyone not to buy it. plus no people like us will be still in buisness. because well after a while they'll get tired of buying new ones.


not sure what they are called from them but i'm sure we might call them junk i dont know they might be good , dont mean to jack anyones thread but also new to me murray owes briggs big time might be old news but i just heard it , they did buy property in china and are going to assemble the new engine there !


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm well i've known about murray, briggs might buy em not sure. owes em 40 some million i think. i've seen chinese knockoffs of briggs before, and they were cheap. might be they bought the chinese knockoff peoples buisness. cheaper over there but won't see me with em. unless i hear they are good.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

^^^^ ******* country boy^^^^


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> ^^^^ ******* country boy^^^^


? what do you mean by that ? what does that have to do with this thread ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> ^^^^ ******* country boy^^^^


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i was makin fun of you lol jk


----------

